# Alaskan Sci-Fi Fantasy



## Fuzzy Modem (Mar 7, 2013)

Promo video:
http://youtu.be/LLpkDFqadZ8

Campaign goes online on the 18th! Get I get your feedback on my pitch?:

CrossOver chronicles first contact between two civilizations, one mystical, the other technological.
Synopsis

Screenplay

I  wrote the screenplay with specific Alaskan locations in mind, and with  the film industry in Alaska booming, I've been able to assemble a cast  and crew eager for a unique opportunity to showcase their talents.
Our goal is to independently create the first episode of a series. From there we can shop around a full season.
*ALASKA*






Much  of the pilot can be filmed in my home town of Fairbanks, in Alaska's  interior. We have arranged to film in the Museum of the North, and the  Georgeson Botanical Gardens.






The  road North leads to the arctic circle and Eagle Summit, where we'll  film the prologue. These tall treeless mountains are often shrouded in  fast moving clouds, and provide an eerie and alien landscape.




To  the West lie the 25 miles of sand dunes. We can film the dunes to make  it look like they stretch on forever, and the forest is just an oasis.




To  the South the Harding Icefield stretches over 300 square miles,  spawning 40 glaciers, including Grewingk Glacier, across the bay from  the town of Homer.




This will be our longest location shoot, a week of camping and hiking along the coast and up into the mountains.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Mar 7, 2013)

*ASSETS*

We've  completed 100% of the 3D models, and we have a good start on props and  costumes. We also have access to a costume shop and 3D printers, if we  can provide the raw materials.
















*With your help, we can show you a world you've never seen before...*


----------



## alchemist (Mar 7, 2013)

This is so far beyond my comfort zone that I can't say much, really. My one thought that might be of use is about your logline. I don't think it's strong enough. It suggests you're relying on the crossover theme to carry the pitch, but I think you need something from the story, some conflict, beyond just a clash of cultures.

Apart from that, good luck! The spaceships look amazing.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks  I'll keep playing with the logline.

This is the thumbnail for the campaign:


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Mar 18, 2013)

The campaign is online!!! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/crossover-alaskan-sci-fi-fantasy/x/2611853?show_todos=true


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Mar 19, 2013)

Momentum is building, and not just monetarily! I've just brought on  three new crew members and this guy will be composing the sound track: http://www.jerelnorthern.com/


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Mar 21, 2013)

I've contacted aintitcool and fantascize, and I've got content up  facebook, reddit, google+ and twitter is pending. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Handsome John (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe start an Instagram account and link that FB and Twitter?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Apr 28, 2013)

*Less than 60 hours remain!* Please donate a buck, or tell a friend!


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Fuzzy Modem (May 1, 2013)

We ended the campaign with more than $5,000!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (May 1, 2013)

Fuzzy, that's great. Are you on twitter? It's just there's a twitter thread with a list of names on it, if you let us know who you were, we could follow and you might get the odd retweet from it? Just a thought.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (May 1, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't tweet, though some of my cast does.

I'm very on facebook though.


----------

